# J-1 to F-1 Change of Status



## Embed (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi!

I am in the process of applying for my J-1 Visa through the sponsor Bunac here in the UK. This will allow me to work for the summer, 1st June - 30th September.
I will also be applying to school in the US which will give me a F-1 Student visa for 2 years, starting on the 1st of September.

My question is, how long does it take to change from a J-1 to an F-1? Will I be able to do it without leaving America, in other words apply from within the States?


Also, will i need any proof that i will be applying for school or anything when i go for my J-1 Interview at the embassy in London?

If you need any more information just give me a shout!

Cheers


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Embed said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am in the process of applying for my J-1 Visa through the sponsor Bunac here in the UK. This will allow me to work for the summer, 1st June - 30th September.
> I will also be applying to school in the US which will give me a F-1 Student visa for 2 years, starting on the 1st of September.
> ...


I believe that in order to change from J1 to F1 you need to have been *accepted* by a recognised education establishment in the US (not just applied) who then provide an I-120 form for you to complete to start the process to an F-1. 

This can be done from the US, but I understand that some J-1's have a 2 year return to home country restriction on them, so if you are intending to do this switch then you should inform the authorities at the interview.

Have you looked at the costs of education in the US? You would need to cover all costs before the F-1 is provided.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

USCIS - Change My Nonimmigrant Status Category


----------



## Embed (Oct 11, 2012)

Crawford said:


> I believe that in order to change from J1 to F1 you need to have been *accepted* by a recognised education establishment in the US (not just applied) who then provide an I-120 form for you to complete to start the process to an F-1.
> 
> This can be done from the US, but I understand that some J-1's have a 2 year return to home country restriction on them, so if you are intending to do this switch then you should inform the authorities at the interview.
> 
> Have you looked at the costs of education in the US? You would need to cover all costs before the F-1 is provided.


Thanks for your reply.

The school I will be applying to has open admissions basically I will definitely be accepted.

I will inform them at my interview, will they think differently towards granting me a J-1 if they know I'm going to prolong my stay to study? Also will they mind that my girlfriend is American and I will be moving with her and staying at her parents house? (I'm thinking to far into this I know but I'd rather have peace of mind!)

I unfortunately know the costs of studying in the states, right now the course I'm going for is $16,000.

Cheers


----------



## Embed (Oct 11, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> USCIS - Change My Nonimmigrant Status Category


Thanks for the link, I'm confused slightly though, can you help me decipher?

I'm from Scotland with no direct relative living in the states on any visa (my half sister is American but that doesn't count I beleive).
As i am from the United Kingdom, and i not a medical student i do not apply to:


Medical doctor sponsored by Educational Commission for Foreign Medical Graduates (ECFMG)
 You come from a country on the U.S. Department of State “skills list”
 You received funding from your home government or from the U.S. government through agencies, such as Fulbright


So with that in mind, does that mean i am free to change my status?
How long does changing a status usually take?

Thanks!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Embed said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> The school I will be applying to has open admissions basically I will definitely be accepted.
> 
> ...


They could look at you applying for the J-1 visa as just a "route" to get into the US to live with your American girlfriend. Then, switching from that to an F-1 if and when you get accepted into a school.

They could read it as you are not intending to leave the US - not really what a Bunac J-1 visa is issued for.

What is an open admissions school that accepts everyone? The only ones I can think of are community colleges/junior colleges, and not sure these qualify for F-1's


----------



## Embed (Oct 11, 2012)

Crawford said:


> They could look at you applying for the J-1 visa as just a "route" to get into the US to live with your American girlfriend. Then, switching from that to an F-1 if and when you get accepted into a school.
> 
> They could read it as you are not intending to leave the US - not really what a Bunac J-1 visa is issued for.
> 
> What is an open admissions school that accepts everyone? The only ones I can think of are community colleges/junior colleges, and not sure these qualify for F-1's


It is a community college that i will be applying for and yes they accept international students on an F-1 visa. I have been in contact with their international student advisor.

What sort of questions would they ask in the interview at the embassy?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Embed said:


> It is a community college that i will be applying for and yes they accept international students on an F-1 visa. I have been in contact with their international student advisor.
> 
> What sort of questions would they ask in the interview at the embassy?


You said that you would be leaving a UK University with a 4 year BA (hons) in Computer Networking.

Why would you go backwards to a community college ??? Are yes, I forgot, the girlfriend.


----------

